# Eclipse u. CVS - Problem



## poffi (9. Jan 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich ein bestimmtes Projekt aus dem CVS auschecke, sich wie von Teufelshand eine Einstellung für ein Projekt ändert, so dass die Applikation nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich muss dann immer manuell die Änderungen nochmals mit den CVS-Daten überschreiben. Es handelt sich um die Einstellung unter "Project --> Properties --> Project Facets", dort werden zwei WebSphere-Einträge hinzugefügt, die das Ausführen meiner Applikation verhindern.

Jemand eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte, oder vielleicht sogar einen Lösungsvorschlag?

Danke!


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

Schau mal im Order .settings des Projektes, gibt es da eine Datei Namens org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.core?

Da sollten die Facets drinn sein.


----------



## Niki (9. Jan 2008)

Naja, wenn diese Dateien nicht ins CVS gehören kannst du sich ja zum .cvsignore hinzufügen, dann werden sie einfach ignoriert. Ist halt die frage ob das gewünscht ist


----------



## poffi (9. Jan 2008)

Danke euch beiden, für die Ansätze!

@maki: Ja genau, in dieser Datei befinden sich die Facet-Einstellungen. Das ist die Datei, die sich nach dem auschecken aus dem CVS selbstständig ändert, so dass die Facet-Einstellungen nicht mehr stimmen. Im CVS stimmt die Datei, aber sobald ich das Projekt auschecke wird diese Datei geändert (von Eclipse). Darum muss ich das Projekt erneut aus dem CVS updaten und die Änderungen, welche Eclispe gemacht hat überschreiben. Erst dann bleiben die Facet-Einstellungen wie sie im CVS sind.

@Niki: Wie oben bei @maki erwähnt, liegt das Problem nicht am CVS an sich, sondern daran dass sich die Datei nach dem auschecken einfach ändert (Darum bringt mir .cvsignore nicht).


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

Hmmm.. hast du die .project Datei auch in CVS?

Sollte eigentlich übernommen werden, hab ich allerdings noch nie probiert.

Nach dem ersten Checkout aus CVS, wird der "New Project Wizard" gestartet um das Projekt nochmals zu konfigurieren?


----------



## poffi (10. Jan 2008)

Ich hab ALLES im CVS was ich einchecken kann.


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2008)

Hab gerade nachgesehen ist bei mir auch nicht anders. kA woran das liegt, etweder an Eclipse, oder an mir.


----------



## poffi (10. Jan 2008)

Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit diesem Problem !


----------

